# Suzuki mini truck on tracks



## m1west

It Lives!


----------



## alryA

Some grooming guys tried them and they didn't do very well.  Not enough ponies and many have manual trannies.  So they'd be going up some hill and need to shift.   I'm not a fan of camso either.


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> Some grooming guys tried them and they didn't do very well.  Not enough ponies and many have manual trannies.  So they'd be going up some hill and need to shift.   I'm not a fan of camso either.



It seems to have a lot of power for what I am going to use it for. All of the mini trucks are not created equal. some do not have 4-low and lockers they have a granny low 1st gear and all the other gears are hi range ( I don't think that would be conducive to pulling heavy objects up and down hills, 1st. gear too low and the other gears too high ). Mine has 4-hi,4-lo and lockers. It is a cabin access machine not to be abused. As for the Camso tracks I got them on a trade deal. I have a question you said you don't like Camso tracks but every picture you have posted of tracks look to be Camso??I looked at the Soucy tracks they are very heavy around 140# each but look to be built well. Everything has its place and I'm sure the guys grooming would be happier with a snow cat rather than a quad but costs get in the way. I still have my Tucker if I find it won't do the steep and deep but right now I am optimistic. Marty


----------



## Bannedjoe

Even though I grew up in the Minnasoda frozen tundra, I don't know fuckall from these things, but I will give you a large hats off for such a conversion!
I'll bet it meets your expectations and needs.


----------



## Doc

It looks bad ass.  Nice work.  
 Can't wait to hear how it performs on your property.


----------



## m1west

Today was maintenance day, changed oil, added antifreeze, and some prevenative maintenance on the tracks. I watched a video on maintenance of the Camso tracks. Basic maintinance, track tension double checked lug nuts etc. and one item I think most ignore or just don't know. It is required maintenance to take the caps off of each wheel clean and add a film of grease. the bearings are sealed but the bearing shell and the main drive wheel housing is steel subject to corrosion. The grease is intended as a water barrier if water gets under the cap. I think it could be one of those things that never gets done like changing your automatic transmission fluid and filter every 20k miles. Doesn't seem like a big deal until you are rebuilding it. Also almost every Tracked UTV video especially with a RZR they are running wide open and jumping getting big air, its the first thing you see in the video not to do. Then the same guy gets on his computer and bashes the equipment after the tracks, machine or both are trashed. If I can swing it with work load I plan to take it to the mountain at the end of next week. I will report back with video. I will be the test dummy for this concept and give an honest of a review as I can. Marty


----------



## 1boringguy

Idk anything about these trucks or tracks other than a buddy who puts tracks on his RZR in the winter does a lot of rebuilding every year because it's just not built heavy enough. 
Whatever holds up better as a groomer is probably the tougher, but big difference in service duty between a groomer and personal cabin access. Looks cool, look forward to the field report.


----------



## m1west

1boringguy said:


> Idk anything about these trucks or tracks other than a buddy who puts tracks on his RZR in the winter does a lot of rebuilding every year because it's just not built heavy enough.
> Whatever holds up better as a groomer is probably the tougher, but big difference in service duty between a groomer and personal cabin access. Looks cool, look forward to the field report.



You hit the nail on the head, If I was going to use something for grooming or some other type of all day every day commercial work I would not be using any ATV, UTV or mini truck on tracks unless you accept the fact they were not intended for this type of service and are willing to do the extra maintenance and if that is the case don't whine about it or bash the equipment. Everything is relative don't buy a $15,000.00 Ranger put tracks on it for another 5k and think it will do what a $300,000.00 Pisten Bully will do. Then be disappointed when it doesn't. Marty


----------



## road squawker

m1west said:


> ... edit... required maintenance to take the caps off of each wheel clean and add a film of grease. the bearings are sealed but the bearing shell and the main drive wheel housing is steel subject to corrosion. The grease is intended as a water barrier if water gets under the cap.....



Can a spring loaded BEARING BUDDY fit on the housing ?


----------



## m1west

road squawker said:


> Can a spring loaded BEARING BUDDY fit on the housing ?



Good thought but the bearings are sealed the grease is just to keep the water off of the metal part. The plastic plug just pops out with a screw driver not very difficult. I did all of them in 10 minutes.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I finally made it to the mountain. I was expecting a lot of snow but again the same conditions as last time. mud, rocks and some snow. tomorrow I plan to go higher up hill to some deeper snow to test it out. but for now its meeting my expectations. I'm at the cabin and the Tucker is on the hauler again. Marty


----------



## m1west

Hi all, we found some deeper snow to play in, so far nothing has stopped it. The second video it doesn't look like it but the hill is at least 30 degrees with a couple feet of snow, it went right to the top still not using the lockers. The snow is wet and heavy so thats the best snow for traction but I have never seen it any other way even 10'. Last year was colder up here so all the snow accumulated all winter to 10' with 20' drifts. The locals call it Sierra cement. It works for me and I think I am going to let the Tucker go to someone who needs it. As a side benefit the bed is bigger on the Suzuki than the Tucker and in 2 trips up the mountain road thats 20 miles I used 2 gallons of gas. Marty


----------



## alryA

The problem with Camso instructions to keep the bearings lubed is most or all of the water contamination comes in from the back side which is the stud side.  Not the cap side. They do say "spray back side with quality lubricant" but I'm skeptical of it doing much good.



m1west said:


> Today was maintenance day, changed oil, added antifreeze, and some prevenative maintenance on the tracks. I watched a video on maintenance of the Camso tracks. Basic maintinance, track tension double checked lug nuts etc. and one item I think most ignore or just don't know. It is required maintenance to take the caps off of each wheel clean and add a film of grease. the bearings are sealed but the bearing shell and the main drive wheel housing is steel subject to corrosion. The grease is intended as a water barrier if water gets under the cap. I think it could be one of those things that never gets done like changing your automatic transmission fluid and filter every 20k miles. Doesn't seem like a big deal until you are rebuilding it. Also almost every Tracked UTV video especially with a RZR they are running wide open and jumping getting big air, its the first thing you see in the video not to do. Then the same guy gets on his computer and bashes the equipment after the tracks, machine or both are trashed. If I can swing it with work load I plan to take it to the mountain at the end of next week. I will report back with video. I will be the test dummy for this concept and give an honest of a review as I can. Marty


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> The problem with Camso instructions to keep the bearings lubed is most or all of the water contamination comes in from the back side which is the stud side.  Not the cap side. They do say "spray back side with quality lubricant" but I'm skeptical of it doing much good.



I ponder if it might be a good idea to hit that area with wd-40 both before and after use to dispel the moisture?


----------



## pixie

I think it would be more help to spray that side with something thicker when everything was dry. There is a spray grease in a rattle can called Castle Endura. I use it on my vehicles to try to keep the frames from rusting. Amazn has it.

I have a set of Tatou tracks and now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to do that.


----------



## alryA

Like a bearing buddy does, if you pushed some grease through them once a year, you might save yourself a hassle.   My shop uses boat wheel bearing grease in our bully idlers.


road squawker said:


> Can a spring loaded BEARING BUDDY fit on the housing ?


----------



## alryA

I personally do not like WD-40.



m1west said:


> I ponder if it might be a good idea to hit that area with wd-40 both before and after use to dispel the moisture?


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> I personally do not like WD-40.



so is there a product out there that will seal and dispel water? I think the purpose is to keep corrosion out of the bearing bore area that is metal. To me grease can seal and coat but unless you dis assemble it you can't get any water intrusion out. WD 40 can dispel the water but not seal or coat. I will research that. seems that corrosion will take them out faster than wearing them out. Marty


----------



## Doc

Fluid Film is a fantastic product.  I have not used WD-40 since learning about it a few years ago.  Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Cidertom

for the seal and prevent lube use I either use Boeshield (boeshield.com) or Sprayon lu710 Waxy Film Protectant.  I've been happy with both.  I used to use Jd "mouseout" but they stopped carrying it.  I think the waxy film is a tad better for season to season protection, and the Boeshield for in use protection.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I am thinking about another project. The same guy that I got the Suzuki mini truck from has a 1988 mittsubisi mini van, it has a supercharged engine 5 speed with hi and lo 4X4 just like the truck and I can get it for the same price $5k  I was thinking of putting the tracks on the van for winter use as it.
1- is a van
2- has rear seats that fold up and down for passengers or cargo
3- even with the seats up there is a good sized cargo area and also luggage or gear can go up top.
It would just be more comfortable than the truck with the wife, dog in the front. it even has a large powered sun roof.
Then put tires on the Suzuki for summer use. Also later if another set of tracks come up for a reasonable price I could put them on the truck too. Opinions please.  Marty


----------



## PJL

Just do it.


----------



## m1west

PJL said:


> Just do it.



Made a deal on it. Got it for $4500.00. I will have to plan to go get it, its about 1.5 hours away and I am a little busy with work so it will have to be a Saturday either this one or next. Marty


----------



## 1boringguy

Everyone wants tracks now. 

https://youtu.be/ChUw02872Xk


----------



## 1boringguy

This goes way better than the Tesla.
https://youtu.be/FzMlvSJQ6Ic


----------



## PJL

Tracked Tesla or Barbie Jeep?  The Jeep gets my thumbs up.


----------



## rockhead

Gonna have to get the moderator to dump these junk posts, seriously two tracked vehicles in 4x4 section ???!!!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, picked up the mini mini van yesterday. I cleaned it up and looked it over today. The strut tower bolt pattern seem to be the same as the Suzuki so that will make the front lift kit easy, in the rear its going to take a 3" spacer block instead of spring shackles. I will get some parts ordered and start making the anti rotation parts to put the tracks on it. Then I will put 26" UTV tires and wheels on the Suzuki for summer Mountain use and the van for winter. No more dog in my lap. I will post as I go. Marty


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> No more dog in my lap



Did you talk to the dog about this?  I know my dog preferred the lap position!


----------



## m1west

jim slagle said:


> Did you talk to the dog about this?  I know my dog preferred the lap position!



Im sure dads little boy enjoys the front more to but my nuts don't. I have to tie him in the back seat in my daily driver, his 100# ass almost killed us a couple times by sticking his leg thru the steering wheel while trying to get something he saw out the window.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Im sure dads little boy enjoys the front more to but my nuts don't. I have to tie him in the back seat in my daily driver, his 100# ass almost killed us a couple times by sticking his leg thru the steering wheel while trying to get something he saw out the window.



My girl was an 18# cocker spaniel. She loved sitting in my lap watching the people in other cars.  Once were were on the road she would go to sleep on the passenger floorboard. “Wake me up when we get there”


----------



## m1west

Today the lift kit for the mini mini van showed up. I have 2 options.

1- put the Camso tracks on it from the Suzuki then put tires on the Suzuki using the van in winter and truck in summer.  ( original plan )

2- leave the tracks on the Suzuki and buy a new set of Mattracks EZ UTV tracks for up to 3500#. They have a roller on top that shapes the track around the wheel well and extends the length. With these tracks the front tracks and the rear tracks will almost touch greatly increasing flotation.

I didn't have any trouble with the Camso tracks and flotation but tires and wheels will be $1000.00 and the Mattracks tracks are $4000.00. and then I would be tracked summer and winter plus I would have 2 snow capable vehicles in winter.

Opinions please. Marty


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> plus I would have 2 snow capable vehicles in winter.


----------



## rockhead

jim slagle said:


>




_*A M T !  *_Always More Tracks


----------



## KickerM

I’m all about tracks but Tracks are only good in the summer if you NEED them, they experience a lot of wear on dirt and a lot of the urethane parts grind down fast, so IMO winter tracks; summer tires


----------



## alryA

We don't leave the tracks on our boss, or any other atv or utv we've used over the summer.   They bite on dry land, no matter what the manufacturer claims.


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> We don't leave the tracks on our boss, or any other atv or utv we've used over the summer.   They bite on dry land, no matter what the manufacturer claims.



You guys have a lot more seat time with them than I do but keep in mind even in the summer they might see 100 miles maximum all summer. The dirt up there is very fine like powder fine. with steep grades 30 degrees. The tracks would help, with all with slow speeds under 15 mph. In the summer there is no water at all. How much reduction in track and wheels longevity in % do you think I would realize?


----------



## KickerM

Since it is an election year I’ll give you a political answer...it depends...[emoji849] and it all depends on your dirt type and temperatures in which your material reaches...hotter = faster wear, but if your application is low speed and steep climbs then tracks might be your best bet.


----------



## 1boringguy

Just a couple thoughts, even though I have no experience in this.

Tracks do get used on all sorts of terrain when 'needed'. I heard one of the tower guys say he was on his 4th or 5th set of terra tracks on a 2002 Tucker. The cat is a tool to get a job done. When you have to run on bare ground the first half of the trip and drifts the second half, that's what you do. It's just the cost of operation.  For personal use, just have to decide if the cost of operation is worth it. Like you say, not high use, not high speed. Personally I look at it like, if I can get there in a jeep that's a better way. Unless I just want the fun of the cat.
https://youtu.be/peYrLD2LpKM
https://youtu.be/WeJiAMkqhFI


----------



## m1west

Hi all, reporting from the work cabin in the middle of a Ca. shelter in place order. We drove straight here and tomorrow we will drive straight home.                 There is a lot more snow here this time, the snow is all the way down to the staging area and range from about 2' at the bottom averaged a little more than 3 feet higher up with some 5'-7' drifts.                                                                    it had just snowed so it is still very soft where you sink to your crotch. This was the big test for the Suzuki and did very well, with people dog and cargo about 1000# and it never even hinted at getting stuck.
The whole trip was without having to put the lockers on. The van will be great next year too.


----------



## KickerM

I probably should have mentioned they work really good in deep snow


----------



## m1west

Hi all, The last trip to the cabin, on the way down I started to get a little hot where I had to stop and add water a couple of times.
What I found at home is the bottom of the upper radiator hose had a hole in it. Not sure how it happened, the hose was not rotted and it was cut through the string reinforcement. I don't know how it could have got cut by abrasion where the cut was located. I put a new hose on it and when I tested it I could see the weep hole on the water pump weeping a little. I ordered a water pump and timing belt kit figuring that while I am in there I should change the belt too. It showed up yesterday so I put it on today. Tomorrow I will fill it with water and test my work, then button it up and take it back to the Mountain as I have decided to just leave the tracks on it fr summer use. The terrain there is very steep with loose dirt. If I put tires on it I'm not sure it will climb the hills. The whole reason to have it up there is to be able to drive around on the property. If I have to stay on the roads it defeats the purpose. So that being said I will soon order a set of tracks for the Van and get it ready for winter.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, The last trip to the cabin, on the way down I started to get a little hot where I had to stop and add water a couple of times.
> What I found at home is the bottom of the upper radiator hose had a hole in it. Not sure how it happened, the hose was not rotted and it was cut through the string reinforcement. I don't know how it could have got cut by abrasion where the cut was located. I put a new hose on it and when I tested it I could see the weep hole on the water pump weeping a little. I ordered a water pump and timing belt kit figuring that while I am in there I should change the belt too. It showed up yesterday so I put it on today. Tomorrow I will fill it with water and test my work, then button it up and take it back to the Mountain as I have decided to just leave the tracks on it fr summer use. The terrain there is very steep with loose dirt. If I put tires on it I'm not sure it will climb the hills. The whole reason to have it up there is to be able to drive around on the property. If I have to stay on the roads it defeats the purpose. So that being said I will soon order a set of tracks for the Van and get it ready for winter.



Today I buttoned up the timing belt/ water pump installation added water, ran it, burped the system. the temperature is stable and no leaks. Tomorrow I am going to pull it off of the trailer and give it a good long test, then add coolant and go to the mountain.


----------



## m1west

Today I pulled it off of the trailer. Then took it for a ride around the property a good long while, loading it hard. It is about 80 degrees today which is a lot warmer than the winter at the mountain and about as hot as it gets there in the summer. Tomorrow I will drain the water and add coolant, then put the bumper and radiator cover back on, clean it up and put it back on the trailer. Next week I am going back to the work cabin and can report how it does on the mountain. I am getting ready to order a new set of tracks for the van. 
I settled on Mattracks EZ UTV for up to 3500#, the van loaded with people and luggage will be around 2000#. The Mattracks have a little larger foot print than the Compulast tracks so they should do well. $4,100.00 plus shipping with no adapters or anti rotation. They wanted $1500.00 for the brackets and spacers, its a weekend in the shop making them and mine on the Suzuki are much stronger than the store bought. 16 weeks lead time. 
I plan to go ahead and change the water pump, hoses and timing belt on the van when I put the tracks on to get ahead of any maintenance that could cause me problems in the snow later. 
So far I am very happy with the performance of the Suzuki. If I had done the water pump and hoses when I got it I wound not have had any issues at all.


----------



## alryA

Seem you'll do better with Matts than the Camos pods.  I always wanted to run some but never had the opportunity..


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> Seem you'll do better with Matts than the Camos pods.  I always wanted to run some but never had the opportunity..



The Camso pods were a trade deal where I didn't have to buy them, so far I have nothing bad to say about them. The Suzuki went everywhere I needed to go with them without any problems at all. I don't see any obvious ware happening to anything. I am an amateur compared to you guys that work them for a living.
I am going with the Mattracks because they are a little cheaper and the SQ. inches are a little more, thats it. I use them for cabin access in the winter and the Suzuki will be used in the summer. They both may see 75 to 100 miles each year, so they should last for a while. I don't know the speed at which you groom at but most of the time I am running about 10 mph on narrow, steep with switchbacks, snow covered mountain road that if your lucky a skid steer hasn't roughed everything up real good for you. Its about 5 miles off grid. When I get the Mattracks and put them on I will post it.


----------



## m1west

Finally, got it all buttoned up, put the bumper and radiator cover on. While I was there I did some other maintenance as I noticed the front tracks were a little toe out so made that adjustment, also when braking up a steep hill from flat the passenger side rubbed the body a little so I made that adjustment. All the work was tested then I cleaned it up. Next week I am going back to the mountain with it. The week after I will do the lift kit then a water pump, timing belt and hoses the van. Might as well head the problems off up front.


----------



## KickerM

Check your articulation angles on the tracks, my first set of camoplast tracks would hit when I would come into a steep incline (aka blowing into a plow bank to scare the bejesus outta my passengers)


----------



## m1west

Just ordered a new set of Mattracks EZ UTV 3500# tracks for the Van.  $4123.00 plus shipping. 50% deposit 12 week delivery time. Now I have all of the components, while I'm waiting it will give me some time to get the lift kit, Timing belt and water pump installed before they show up. The MAXIMS would have been nice but they are almost double the cost of the UTV tracks at over $7,000.00 for less than 600 sq. more track. The Camso tracks on the Suzuki are about 100 SQ. inches smaller than the EZ UTV tracks and they worked good on the Suzuki so the UTV tracks should be  good on the Van.


----------



## m1west

Made it to the cabin today, took a few minutes to play with the Suzuki a little. I will do some more testing later in the week. I have a COOT and it will not do this. So far so good, you can stop on this angle in loose dirt and take off again you're not going to do that on tires.


----------



## m1west

The first picture is looking up a rutted up slightly grown over old skid steer track up the mountain, the second looking down. It is about a 30 degree hill with very loose dirt. I didn't go up that far but it looks like a long way down. No getting a run at it, just goes up. Next I will start the lift kit, water pump, timing belt, hoses etc. on the van while waiting on tracks. Now that summer is coming in I can only get a couple hours on it each day before it gets hot and takes the fun out of it.


----------



## alryA

I know most manufacturers call there pods "all season" but its pretty hard on them.  I personally wouldn't and it sure is a rough ride on the operators.


----------



## m1west

The terrain never lets you exceed about 10 mph. With tires I would have to stay on the road, I can do that in my pickup truck. the idea is to access where I want to access. The capabilities of it allow me to go almost anywhere on the mountain. I have 80 acres and haven't seen all of it yet. There are places you're not going in anything up there, even difficult on foot. The plan is if there are things in the way that can damage the tracks or the truck, just go around, move it or cut it out of the way. After I have established trails to the areas I want to visit, it should be boring. There is a very good spot I found while hiking for long distance target practice but it is a difficult hike out having to carry everything. I grew up in Michigan ( flat as a pancake ) not so much here. if it rains on the mountain it gets very muddy. I don't hot rod it there, just slow and steady, I haven't had any issues while driving it around where the tracks or the truck were being abused or damaged in any way. I don't think you want to be doing 30 mph. and hit a bowling ball sized rock as that would damage something. Its not in distructable so going slow and using some common sense, I think they will work out just fine. The truck is now for summer use and emergency winter use. It will stay at the cabin full time from now on.


----------



## m1west

Yesterday I thought about getting a little ahead on the van so I called the salesman at Matttracks that took my order for the hole pattern in the drive sprocket so I could get the wheel adapters before the tracks showed up. I was shocked to learn that the sales team could not answer that simple question or get me to someone that could?? Later to receive an email instructing me to call Polaris because the hole pattern is the same as Polaris. Now is this lazy, incompetent or are they giving me a hard time because I didn't buy there $600.00 adapters that I can get on Ebay for $100.00 American made. Or there anti rotation brackets for $900.00 that I plan to make in the shop. So far I am not impressed with the customer service and I don't even have them yet.


----------



## KickerM

Let me know if you need any thing from Mattracks I’ve got a friend that works there and would be concerned to hear of your experience!


----------



## m1west

KickerM said:


> Let me know if you need any thing from Mattracks I’ve got a friend that works there and would be concerned to hear of your experience!



Thanks, there sales team is quick to point out the shortcomings of the competitors tracks but do not know there own product specifications or feel compelled to find out for you. I was able to get to the service department through the receptionist and they had the answer. 4 on 156 mm. Maybe its just a lazy sales guy or?? but it wasn't a difficult request or hard to find out, I felt he just wasn't willing to take the time to get the answer.


----------



## KickerM

Yup sorry if you needed Bolt patterns I could have expelled that info! Suzuki Minis bolt is 4/156mm same as Arctic Cat ATVs, Hondas Minis are 4/110mm same as Polaris and Honda ATV, but yes they should know that top of mind


----------



## m1west

KickerM said:


> Yup sorry if you needed Bolt patterns I could have expelled that info! Suzuki Minis bolt is 4/156mm same as Arctic Cat ATVs, Hondas Minis are 4/110mm same as Polaris and Honda ATV, but yes they should know that top of mind



The van is 4X144.3


----------



## sledhead Ed

Polaris bolt pattern 4/156


----------



## m1west

This morning I ordered my adapters from Ebay I had to buy 2 sets of 2 making the total with tax $280.00. The last set bought were $135.00 but that is all I could find, but still 1/2 of the $600.00 set from Mattracks. They are USA made and are Billet so they should work just fine. There were plenty with 115 pattern cheaper and have read where they would work as the difference is 7 mm. But if the right ones are available I thought it would be better not side loading the studs even a couple MM. I am headed back to the work cabin tomorrow to install a electrical pannel and get the wiring terminated so I am not working off of extension cords. While I am there I plan to cut a trail with the Suzuki and see if I can find all of my property lines. I will take some pictures as I go.


----------



## m1west

Wheel adapters for the van showed up today, now just waiting on the water pump, timing belt and the tracks.


----------



## m1west

My new set of Mattracks shipped today. I can't wait to play with them.


----------



## m1west

Lookie what showed up yesterday afternoon. Should get to installing them sometime in September.


----------



## KickerM

No way I would be able to wait that long!!! Lol


----------



## m1west

KickerM said:


> No way I would be able to wait that long!!! Lol



I hear ya, but I have too many other things going right now and it a 100 outside. In the mean time I'm thinking about the anti rotation arms I have to make. I will just copy Mattracks design but for $1400.00 less.


----------



## alryA

Do post photos of the anti-rotation setup you build.  I think its funny that many people seem to think that they're not necessary.....


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> Do post photos of the anti-rotation setup you build.  I think its funny that many people seem to think that they're not necessary.....



I have the installation manual so I plan to copy the design in the book as closely as I can They have an arrangement of 4 rubber cushions on flat bars then a square tube that fits over it with a plate on the end that bolts through the whole assembly. The rubber cushions are what controls the anti rotation limit. I ordered the rubber cushions yesterday from Mattracks as they are the only pieces I can't fabricate. The rubber cushions do the job of the rubber bumper with the spring and nuts arrangement on the camso tracks. I will take pictures and post them as I go.


----------



## m1west

This is how the arrangement attaches to the tracks. I shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate.


----------



## alryA

Gee, that is really a different system than what Camso or soucy uses.  I can't see how it attaches to the vehicles frame or pods.


----------



## m1west

The rear uses a straight bar with a toggle link arrangement between the main bar and the frame mount, I think this is how they are controlling the rotation limit.

The front just attaches to the front A arm with no toggle, appears that there is no rotation allowed on the front other than what the rubber cushions allow.


----------



## alryA

It makes a bit more sense now.   Is there any way to make travel adjustments to it??


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> It makes a bit more sense now.   Is there any way to make travel adjustments to it??



I think they engineered the links to limit the rotation. I plan to use a large Hyme joint on one end to have better adjustment.


----------



## alryA

Yes, I understand that but on other anti-rotation systems its adjustable via changing the position of the nuts on the stabilizer rods.  That way the operator can set it as they see fit. 





m1west said:


> I think they engineered the links to limit the rotation. I plan to use a large Hyme joint on one end to have better adjustment.


----------



## m1west

alryA said:


> Yes, I understand that but on other anti-rotation systems its adjustable via changing the position of the nuts on the stabilizer rods.  That way the operator can set it as they see fit.



My plan is to install the tracks set the angle I want on the tracks by blocking them off of the floor. On one end of the arm I will install a large Hyme joint. On the other end a few extra holes in the bar mount. Then I can use the extra holes and the Hyme joint threads to fine tune them from there.


----------



## alryA

Do post some photos of it when you get into that project.


----------



## country_boy

i have been following your thread. and was curious how much bigger are the mattracks vs the camso? looking at buying a set for my polaris general thanks and good luck exploring  your property! i have a bit of property in northern california my self that we really enjoy exploring!


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> i have been following your thread. and was curious how much bigger are the mattracks vs the camso? looking at buying a set for my polaris general thanks and good luck exploring  your property! i have a bit of property in northern california my self that we really enjoy exploring!



I have to check for sure but 144 sq inches comes to mind.


----------



## m1west

Not a good idea to leave you're toys on the mountain. 1- slightly used Suzuki on tracks for sale. Any offers


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> i have been following your thread. and was curious how much bigger are the mattracks vs the camso? looking at buying a set for my polaris general thanks and good luck exploring  your property! i have a bit of property in northern california my self that we really enjoy exploring!



There are 3 different sizes of the EZ UTV tracks, I got the middle length, the make them called EZ UTV Maxims they are 12"-18" longer than the set I bought but they are almost double the price.


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> i have been following your thread. and was curious how much bigger are the mattracks vs the camso? looking at buying a set for my polaris general thanks and good luck exploring  your property! i have a bit of property in northern california my self that we really enjoy exploring!



Where is you're property located?


----------



## 1boringguy

m1west said:


> Not a good idea to leave you're toys on the mountain. 1- slightly used Suzuki on tracks for sale. Any offers



Ahh damn, that the worst of it?


----------



## m1west

1boringguy said:


> Ahh damn, that the worst of it?



Im going up there tomorrow, they are now letting people in, the picture was taken by a logger friend that was working  there and was able to get in. Lost 3 out buildings, the Suzuki and I don't know about my water tank. But thankfully the cabin survived.


----------



## alryA

m1west said:


> Not a good idea to leave you're toys on the mountain. 1- slightly used Suzuki on tracks for sale. Any offers




Gee whiz, sorry to see your place get torched!


----------



## Doc

m1west said:


> Not a good idea to leave you're toys on the mountain. 1- slightly used Suzuki on tracks for sale. Any offers




Ahh man.   So sad.   Sorry to see these pics.  You worked so hard to build that up into an awesome tracked machine.  Damn.    Any chance you had insurance on it?  Or if you have it on the cabin sometimes it covers equipment used there also ...at least my homeowners does.


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> Ahh man.   So sad.   Sorry to see these pics.  You worked so hard to build that up into an awesome tracked machine.  Damn.    Any chance you had insurance on it?  Or if you have it on the cabin sometimes it covers equipment used there also ...at least my homeowners does.



Thanks for the words, The place is off grid so no homeowners. I checked into it and unless everything was permitted when built, has utilities from the providers the insurance company's won't touch it, especially in a fire zone and the mini truck is off road to. At least I still have the Tracked mini mini Van to get up there in. It is what it is and I wasn't the first or will be the last to get burned up there, Last I looked it was only 3% contained. It took out 8 homes that I know of within a 10 miles. of the cabin. The fire started 30 miles away but they let it rip because of equipment shortages and just concentrated on protecting the towns. The guy that took the pictures for me had logging equipment up there to. He said it all got some damage but was able to drive them out.


----------



## country_boy

dang that is a terrible what a bummer. sorry to hear that our place is up north of sacramento about 75 miles in amador county


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> dang that is a terrible what a bummer. sorry to hear that our place is up north of sacramento about 75 miles in amador county



Amidor county is close to where I live full time, I'm in Calavaras near Valley Springs


----------



## country_boy

well that's cool we next door neighbors i live in sutter creek our cabin is up by silver lake


----------



## KickerM

Ouch! Sorry to see that! I’ve got a few friends that are out on the Colorado wildfires and it is devastating; so sad to see all people’s stuff and the timber be lost


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> well that's cool we next door neighbors i live in sutter creek our cabin is up by silver lake



What is you're cabin elevation? Snow in the winter?


----------



## country_boy

The Elevation is around 8000' and yes we average around 16-18 feet


----------



## m1west

country_boy said:


> The Elevation is around 8000' and yes we average around 16-18 feet



My place is around 6000' 2018/19 cold lots of snow 20' drifts.
2019/20. warmer winter snowed plenty then melted off the first 2 miles of the 5 miles up the forest road. 
this year we will see.


----------



## m1west

R.I.P. little buddy


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> R.I.P. little buddy



I’m sorry Marty.

I read the El Dorado fire was started by fireworks at a gender-reveal party.

Over 7,000 acres.


----------



## m1west

Jim_S said:


> I’m sorry Marty.
> 
> I read the El Dorado fire was started by fireworks at a gender-reveal party.
> 
> Over 7,000 acres.



Thanks for the words, the good news is it can't burn up there again for many years. I read yesterday that it was 100 year old growth up there, not many of the big trees burned and by next spring will be green again. I started installing the tracks on the mini mini van today. I am headed up there Wednesday to install the solar container. Then start cleaning up and re doing the water system.


----------



## country_boy

and at least the cabin was saved! sucks about the Suzuki mini. but that mini van should be pretty sweet!


----------

